# Montior Goes Out Of Sync When Windows Loads...



## Shawn.F (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have a hopefully small problem with my monitor/computer. I just reformatted the other day and everything was running fine. However today I went to switch the resolution on the monitor. When I switched it, my monitor went out of sync. At first I waited assuming that it would return (after 15 seconds)...However nothing happened. After rebooting my PC it is still stuck with the monitor out of sync. I was curious if there is anyway to change it back to a lower resolution, without going into windows (Assuming it loads, but wont display anything). I have however tried safe mode and it does work, but normal mode won't. So generally, does anyone know of a way to switch my resoultion lower, without going into windows? 

Thanks for reading,


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Hit f8 when the computer starts, and choose VGA mode. It will start windows in normal mode except for the video. You should be able to set it to the correct mode and reboot.


----------

